# Body Control Module



## jakeobot (Nov 5, 2015)

Possible bad BCM?
Wipers were not turning on. Checked and replaced the wiper motor and the wiper transmission linkage still are not working. the motor has power and is turning but when the wipers are put on they go up a few inches and slam down past the windshield. I have tried to adjust multiple times nothing changes how the operate, at least that i can figure out.

Pep boys said possible bad BCM not sure if i want to trust them on that.

Any instight is helpful Thanks


----------

